# Are People with Borderline Possessed by Demons?



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

I was poking around Youtube and found this gem of a video stating that SATAN is the cause of borderline personality disorder. 

Since I am not religious, at first I laughed at the video. Loved the song though. Then I read some comments about people who say that when dealing with the borderline in their lives, it was like dealing with Satan himself. I have referred to my father as the devil on many occasions so who knows?

I am posting this video because it is interesting, it makes you think and reflect, and it has heavy metal in it, so my hands are tied people. 

The Devil and Borderline Personality Disorder - YouTube


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Really!? Lmao no... don't care what anyone tries to say.. no they aren't possessed ffs. And I AM religious..... there is a difference between possesion and personality flaws.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh good grief.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

What did you think of what the person in the video was trying to say? Did you buy any of it or do you think it's just bunk?

You know me Gaia, I'm just stirring the sh!t. I want to know how people feel about this theory. What got me was they focused on the struggling of the person who has BPD when in fact I think the people who live with and have to deal with a BPD are the ones who are truly suffering.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> Oh good grief.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know, right? :scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm sorry... I just can't even watch the entire thing! Seriously.... some (no offense to any christians out there) christians just smack the... "its the devil!" Label on everything they don't understand. Reminds me of that one movie.... the water boy....



"Fooseball is the devil!"
"Boobies are the devil"
"College is the devil!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

:rofl: The Waterboy!!! HILARIOUS!!! And her boyfriend "Steve" was a horse for God's sake!!!! Great movie.

My brother is a Jesus-freaker and boy, what a judgmental a-hole! Everything is Satan's fault. Man needs to take responsibility for it's own actions on not blame it on an entity.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh, and remember the movie "Carrie?" Her "dirty pillows?"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

You know I love my horror movies and stuff like that, but the movies that scare me the most are satan-related. The phrase "Satan's greatest achievement was to convince man-kind he doesn't exist" gives me the chills.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

The word satan just means... the opposer.... so obviously anything that opposes that paticular belief... is satan.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

I knew I didn't need therapy for my BPD, just an excorcism.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao pidge!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Hell if I bought into that shyt and took gate to get an excorcism... they would no doubt think he was this satan thing himself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Where's the pea soup when you need it?


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Good one Pidge!!!! 

I was raised Catholic. Those nuns told us we were going to hell for everything! They were the evil ones, not us kids! I despise scare tactics on children. THAT is evil.


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> Where's the pea soup when you need it?


Another "one liner" from the turtle! :lol:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

This is one of the debates I accually enjoy getting into with some Fundamentalists... as mental illness is no where in the Scriptures at all.... it is so very clear such people were STONED in the Old Testament and well labeled as Satan possessed in the NEW ....Thank the living God for REASON....Man wrote the BOOK...with his limited knowledge in a day where things made little sense. 

I have someone in my family that has some issues, I was talking to one lady in my church about this, the hardship..... and she puts her arms around me and says....."well sister, you know this is demons...".... I just wanted to scream as they throw demons around for just a bit too damn much.... instead I just said to myself "looney tune - looney tune - looney tune" under my breath.....some are too far gone, this IS what they believe... If these were demons, Meds wouldn't be helping them, now would they. And millions go on to live productive purposeful lives with the correct drugs! 

Makes me think of the flick 'The Exercism of Emily Rose".... true story here >> The Disturbing Exorcisms and Death of Anneliese Michel 
 

In her case, because her parents were devout believers, they saught help from the church....put her in the hands of the religious for deliverance, she ended up dying... She had a severe form of epilepsy that is very rare, no doubt her upbringing caused her own psyche to believe she was possessed - which influenced her behavior even more so! 

I think some Christians are "possessed", how about this clip ...Holy Rollers drunk in the spirit >>>

Kenneth Hagin & Kenneth Copeland - Pentecostal Bedlam - YouTube


----------



## brokenbythis (Aug 21, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> :rofl: The Waterboy!!! HILARIOUS!!! And her boyfriend "Steve" was a horse for God's sake!!!! Great movie.
> 
> My brother is a Jesus-freaker and boy, what a judgmental a-hole! Everything is Satan's fault. Man needs to take responsibility for it's own actions on not blame it on an entity.


My mother in law is a jesus freak AND full-on Borderline. 

She is a walking nightmare.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> My mother in law is a jesus freak AND full-on Borderline.


Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol prolly so pidge...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I feel pretty possessed during PMS after surgery. lol. I keep a bucket around just in case my head spins and I spew green vomit. LOL kidding. kinda.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Isn't that an oxymoron?


My mom was the same.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

The video showed no actual connection between BPD and demonic possession aside from the creator of the video saying there was a connection. Nothing was proven or logically shown to be true. Yes, I am a Christian (Catholic) and the truth about exorcisms is that the church is strongly grounded in science. Many referrals for exorcisms are found by the Church to be nothing more than mental illness. 

This type of garbage comes from evangelical/fundamentalist type of Christians. I'm not saying all of them think this way, but there is a lot of them that do.


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Considering the fact that the vast majority of the people that suffer from BPD were raped, molested, beaten or abused in one way or another, I would say that they suffer from people believing in Satan more than Satan itself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Last year I met a guy who works with mentally ill children. We talked for about an hour at a party. I guess after a while he felt comfortable talking with me because he really started to open up. He has a MS in some kind of mental health field. He was telling me that the 'professionals' have it all wrong. The kids he works with .. the schizophrenics, the bi-polar and others with mental illness are demon possessed. And he was working to find a way to exorcise them but still look like the was doing what his supervisors expected of him.

:crazy:


:FIREdevil: {thought this one fits  }


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

that_girl said:


> I feel pretty possessed during PMS after surgery. lol. I keep a bucket around just in case my head spins and I spew green vomit. LOL kidding. kinda.


Well the video was not talking now PMS.... now PMS? Of cours that's demon possession. Ask any guy :rofl:


----------



## endlessgrief (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh yeah, my PMS symptoms are head spinning, eyes rolling up into my head, projectile vomiting in my H's direction, and saying the word "fcuk" in 20 different languages.

Extreme holy rollers of any religion scare the crap out of me. They are not free thinkers, therefore they are easily led. The person who posted about the bible being written by MAN who had little to no education on mental disorders (they didn't even have good shoes), was so right. Anything that people didn't understand automatically meant demons and the devil. Imagine living in a world with all of those superstitions. That is scarier than any horror movie I can think of. 

In the comments section of the video, I was surprised by how many people agreed wholeheartedly with the video creator's hypothesis (that's all it is, not FACT).


----------



## xena74 (May 5, 2012)

endlessgrief said:


> You know I love my horror movies and stuff like that, but the movies that scare me the most are satan-related. The phrase "Satan's greatest achievement was to convince man-kind he doesn't exist" gives me the chills.


:iagree:

End of Days is one of my fav movies!!


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

You can find anything on YouTube. I once watched a 20 minute documentary that there were hidden satanic messages in "Angels in the Outfield" with Danny Glover and Christopher Lloyd.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

endlessgrief said:


> Extreme holy rollers of any religion scare the crap out of me. They are not free thinkers, therefore they are easily led.


To be fair, anyone who blindly believes the word of any authority without a challenge is not a free thinker. Religion, science, politics or which actor was the best James Bond.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Burning them alive at the stake though is entirely reasonable either way.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Burning who alive exactly?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

haha, ok play nice.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

joe kidd said:


>


You are getting split pea soup for dinner tomorrow.......


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmao
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Burning who alive exactly?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I've said here before I simply don't believe almost all BPD diagnoses at all. I don't believe any BPD people are even a little bit curable and what doctors randomly toss out as a BPD diagnosis is something else. The very definition of BPD defies treatment, so if you're with someone who's been labeled that and they are treatable then they didn't have BPD. I sincerely don't believe any genuine BPDs can ever be salvaged. Just like pure sociopaths or O.D.D. which is the juvenile definition of sociopathy. There's no hope for them. Ever.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

My psych would disagree with your summation. Then again, what would he know?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

> I sincerely don't believe any genuine BPDs can ever be salvaged. Just like pure sociopaths or O.D.D. which is the juvenile definition of sociopathy. There's no hope for them. Ever.


It's thinking like this that could make a person not even want to try OR, it could make a person try even harder to prove such a ridiculous hypothesis wrong. Guess which I chose?


----------



## anony2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Borderline Personality Disorder is a spectrum disorder, so that means that SOME people have mild symptoms or only some of the symptoms and others have severe symptoms/all of the symptoms. 

Either way, the person with BPD did not CHOOSE to have BPD any more than people CHOOSE to have any other disorder.


----------

